# CoDeSys 2.3 unter Windows 10



## Zero1 (1 März 2018)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit habe ich das Problem, dass unter CoDeSys 2.3 (2.3.9.56, Build Jan 23 2018 sowie auch ältere Versionen) die Autovervollständigung Probleme macht.
Seit dem Creators Update von Windows 10 verliert das CoDeSys-Fenster sowie das Menü für die Autovervollständigung den Fokus, sobald eine Variable aus dem Autovervollständigungs-Menü ausgewählt wurde. Ein direktes weiterarbeiten ist damit nicht möglich.
Somit muss erst mit der Maus wieder in Codesys geklickt werden, damit dann weitergearbeitet werden kann.

Ist dieses Problem bekannt? Gibt es möglicherweise eine Möglichkeit, das Problem zu beheben?

Gruß,
Zero1


----------



## HausSPSler (12 März 2018)

Hallo,
wird zur nächsten Version (Termin noch nicht klar) behoben werden.

Grüße


----------



## Zero1 (12 März 2018)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> wird zur nächsten Version (Termin noch nicht klar) behoben werden.



Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort. Das sind ja gute Aussichten!
Hoffen wir, dass sich der Release nicht als zu sehr in die Länge ziehen wird.


----------



## HausSPSler (23 Juli 2018)

wurde zu 2.3.9.57 am 20.4.18 released
Grüße


----------

